# librenms installation issue



## andrewm659 (May 19, 2020)

While trying to install librenms on FreeBSD 12 inside a jail I get the following error:


```
[librenms]
[56/70] Extracting librsvg2-2.40.21: 100%
[librenms] [56/70] Installing libwmf-nox11-0.2.8.4_15...
pkg: libwmf-nox11-0.2.8.4_15 conflicts with libwmf-0.2.8.4_15 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/bin/libwmf-config
root@librenms:~ #
```

What is the best way to resolve this?


----------



## SirDice (May 19, 2020)

Find out why libwmf is needed. Maybe it's an orphaned dependency and can be removed. Maybe it's required for something else you have installed.


----------



## andrewm659 (May 19, 2020)

Is there a way to skip it?


----------



## SirDice (May 19, 2020)

Whichever way you would 'skip' it now it's going to cause other issues later on. What if you have another package that depends on either of those? The best course of action is to find out  _why_ there's a different dependency and fix that. Fix the issues not the symptoms.  

A useful command to look at: `pkg info -r libwmf` Look what package needs this. Look  at those dependencies.


----------



## phpdave11 (May 19, 2020)

I have the same issue, but everything worked before today.  Seems like ImageMagick7 and zbar might have conflicting dependencies:


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD i-04271cf8f5f0b4839-apps 12.1-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p3 GENERIC  amd64
# pkg info -r libwmf
libwmf-0.2.8.4_15:
    ImageMagick7-7.0.9.20
# pkg info -r ImageMagick7
ImageMagick7-7.0.9.20:
    zbar-0.10_19
# pkg info -r zbar
zbar-0.10_19:
#
```


----------



## andrewm659 (May 20, 2020)

I ended up removing the package that was giving me grief.  But I went with ImageMagick 6.  

However I am still having issues getting this up and running.


----------

